# ماهي عيوب السخان الشمسي



## الساحر (16 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
انا اعرف معظم المعلومات عن السخان الكهربي ولكن اريد ماهي العيوب و المصاعب التي سوف اواجهها عند تركيب السخان وماهي البرامج التي تجعل المواطنيين يتقبلون فكرة وضع السخان الشمسي ................وشكرا


----------



## melgazzar (18 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
انا ايضا ابحث في هذا الموضوع و لقد توصلت في راي ان من اعيوبة:
1- ارتفاع ثمنة (كتكلفة اولية) من 3500 جنية مصري الى ربما اكثر من 6000ج حسن السعة
2- أنه يحتاج الى توصيلات اساسية اثناء عملية انشاء التوصيلات المواسير
3-يجب ان تنتبة الى توافر الصيانة و قطع الغيار
4-انه تحتر مساحة كبيرة اعلى المبنى

انا مبدئيا سوف استعملة حيث انني عملت كل التوصيلات و لكن يبقى اختيار الشركة. و سوف اتابع بعض الجيران الذين ركبوه و اطلعكم و بالنتائج. و كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## الساحر (18 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك علي هذه المعلومات ................انا بنتظار الجديد منك


----------



## bryar (18 أغسطس 2009)

السخان الشمسي اذا كان سعره مناسب فهو الحل الأمثل لتسخين المياه وخاصة في المناطق او البلدان التي تعتمد على الطاقة الشمسية او سعر الكهرباء مكلف كثيرا فعيبه هو تقل كفائته في الايام المغيمة ويحتاج الى توصليات انابيب جديدة واكيد يحتاج الى مساحة كافية على السطح وتكون مباشرة تحت اشعة الشمس على مدار النهار.


----------

